
NEW ANONIMOUS APP NOIZ - joxynyc
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jaydee.noiz
======
joxynyc
I want to share an exclusive for you about my new anonymous mobile app called
NOIZ.

I would highly appreciate if you could try out NOIZ and let me know your
thoughts!

WHY NOW? I believe that nowadays more than ever in socio-economic conditions
we all live in, the freedom of expressing your attitudes and reporting on
daily issues if essential for society. There is a need for people to have
choice to remain anonymous and express themselves without the fear, shame or
concerns for their wellbeing. Someone will make this into a successful
platform. So, why not me? FUTURE? We are planning to expand our app with
options to: add photos and short videos reply to posts upvote and downvote
what you like or dislike report inappropriate content If you decide to follow
a tag you will get notified when some is making noiz about it App options at
the moment: You can filter your timeline by time, location and tags PRIVACY
Even though we are able to get your device’s serial id (for security purposes)
we are not able to tell who you are, or what is your phone number. Your
identity is totally anonymous and there is no possible way to reveal it.

I really hope you guys will love the app! If so, let's make some NOIZ about it
:)

Thanks a bunch, Jovana @joxynyc

